# THANK YOU BOSTON



## lb18532 (Jun 14, 2008)

Some may not know what happened this past weekend but a NYPD Officer was shot in the face and he succumded to his injuries today 
http://www.nydailynews.com/new-york...hot-face-ex-con-queens-dies-article-1.2209578

This was posted a few mins ago on a LEO only site THANK YOU BOSTON

Boston Police Commissioner William Evans has just issued orders for All members of the Boston Police Department. Today, the New York City Police Department announced the line of duty death of New York City Police Officer Brian Moore. In honor of Officer Moore, BPD members will wear the black mourning band through the duration of the officer's funeral. In addition, all flags on Boston Police facilities will be lowered to half-staff for that timeline. Our thoughts continue to be with the Officer's family and friends and the NYPD.
Thank you,
William B. Evans
Police Commissioner


----------

